# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Top liste] Vos 5 mangas incontournables

## Sekigawa

Salut !!

Bon je sais pas si a a dj t post... surement mais bon je test quand mme ^^

Alors quels sont vos 5 mangas favoris, ceux dont vous ne vous lasserez jamais de lire ??

Voil mon classement

Numer One : GTO
Number Two : Novice Rookies
Number Three : Dragon Ball
Number Four : Gunnm
Number Five : MPD Psycho

A VOUS !!!  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour ma part :

1. Berserk
2. GTO
3. Gunnm
4. Monster
5. Bastard!!

----------


## Invit

1: 20th Century Boys
2: Monster
3: Evangelion
4: Death Note (pas lu mais vu)
5: Chais pas

----------


## GLDavid

Allez, je me lance:

1) Saint Seiya (srie originale + Episode G + Lost canvas)
2) GTO
3) Darling (de Yuki Yoshihara)
4) Full Metal Alchemist
5) Step up love story (coquin que je suis !  ::mrgreen:: )

@++

----------


## Sekigawa

> 5) Step up love story (coquin que je suis ! )


C'est le mangas "education sexuelle" ???  ::lol::

----------


## bruman

1) DBZ
2) St seiya
3) Samoura deeper Kyo
4) Naruto
5) GTO

----------


## ggnore

NarutoFull Metal AlchemistMonsterAkiraOne Piece
Sans vritable ordre de prfrence

Il y en a un autre que j'aime bien avec des espces de parasites qui font pourrir l'oeil ... J'ai oubli le nom, mais c'tait bien  ::aie::

----------


## GLDavid

> C'est le mangas "education sexuelle" ???


Mari, un enfant depuis Janvier, je ne pense pas avoir besoin de cela  :;): 
J'aime bien les sondages que l'on donne. Et puis, des petits "trucs" en plus, a ne fait jamais de mal de rviser, non ? :p

@++

----------


## Lung

- Apple seed.
- Nausica.
- Claymore.
- Cat's eyes.
- Yume mahou.
- Shingetsutan tsukihime.
...

La liste peut tre longue ...
 :;):

----------


## ggnore

> ...
> La liste peut tre longue ...


C'est pour a que dans le titre il y a marqu *5*(cinq) mangas  ::aie:: 
C'est quand mme bien fait : des threads dont le titre est en rapport avec le sujet  ::mouarf::

----------


## mordrhim

1. Rurōni kenshin (kenshin le vagabond)
2. Chobits
3. Fly (Rediffus depuis rcemment sous le nom de Dragon Quest je crois)
4. Gantz
5. Shaman king (bien que le dernier tome puisse le relguer plus bas)

----------


## yan

0) doctor who si s'en tait un  ::roll:: 
1) Naruto
2) Ubel Blatt
3) guunm

aprs je suis feignant, je regarde les anims dont hellsing (surtout les derniers)  ::aie::

----------


## Gardyen

Peux pas dcider entre les 2 premiers  ::aie:: 
1 - One piece
1 - Full Metal Panic (enfin surtout l'anime :p)

3 - Arms
4 - Rave
5 - peux pas me dcider non plus  ::king::

----------


## Bebel

5 c'est assez juste mais je dirais :
Berserk
Bastard (bon la fin part en sucette, mais la qualite augmente)
Shaman king
samurai deeper kyo
slam dunk

----------


## hiko-seijuro

en rsum :
Ludwig revolutionAngel sanctuaryKenshin,Peace makerVagabond

----------


## granquet

sans reel ordre de prfrence:

gintamatrigunafro samurahellsingmonster

----------


## Captain_JS

Saint SeiyaCaptain Tsubasa (original + Road to 2002 + Golden 23)Bt'XFlyYuyu Hakusho

----------


## baggie

- Love Hina
- Chobits
- Samurai Deeper Kyo
- Kenshin
- Fruits Basket (+ en anime et parce que Torhu fait vraiment quiche)

----------


## loka

Sans faire de classement, j'en met 8 :

- One Piece
- HunterXHunter
- GTO
- Fly
- Death Note
- Gantz
- Kenshin
- 20th century boy

Ensuite quelques autres :

- Berserk
- Chobits
- Yuyu hakusho
- Tough (+ Free fight)
- Vagabon

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Sans faire de classement :

- Death NoTe
- Samourai ChamplOo
- Naruto
- Bleach
- Dragon Ball Z
- Les Chevaliers du Zodiaques
- Black Cat
- Cowboy Beebop
- Minami-ke
- Dokuro-Chan
- Green Green
...
- Ouran High School
- School Rumble
- Step Up Love Story

Et bien d'autres !

----------


## _-Slash-_

- Saint Seiya
- Kimagure Orange Road (Max & Compagnie en Franais)... souvenir de jeunesse  ::): 
- Dragon Ball et je tiens bien  prcis Dragon Ball et non DBZ qui est  mon got, surtout vers la fin, moins comique et surtout avec des bastons trop longue.... 5 pisodes pour voir un mec donner un coup de poing c'est comme olive et tom o il faut bientt une heure pour traverser le terrain (mais l je parle en anime et pas en manga)
- GTO
- Berserk

----------


## gmotw

- Monster
- 20th Century Boy
- One Piece
- Angel Sanctuary
- et tous les Adachi en gnral...  ::D:

----------


## mordrhim

> - Dragon Ball et je tiens bien  prcis Dragon Ball et non DBZ qui est  mon got, surtout vers la fin, moins comique et surtout avec des bastons trop longue.... 5 pisodes pour voir un mec donner un coup de poing c'est comme olive et tom o il faut bientt une heure pour traverser le terrain (mais l je parle en anime et pas en manga)


[mode caskoueu]Etant donn qu'on parle de manga, je prcise que les DB ainsi que DBZ font partie de la mme srie. Et comme le support est du papier, la notion d'pisode devient donc inaproprie.[/mode caskoueu]

Mais je te rejoins pour dire que les DBZ sont trs longs et ennuyeux en fin de compte.

A rajouter pour ma part : Death note (Premiere saison/Ellipse)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

1. Akira
2. Full Metal Achemist
3. DBZ
4. Priest
5. Saint Seya

l'ordre importe peu...

----------


## mr_samurai

Dans l'ordre pour moi: 

Death Note
One Piece
Naruto 
Kenshin
Afro samura
... 

Que c'est captivant.
Gnration Manga4ever  ::D:

----------


## Phelim

Voila pour la petite liste

Eyeshield21Kenshin le vagabonddeath notenarutoDB (pas DBZ, je le trouve ennuyeux et non comique)

----------


## LeBelge63

1- Hikaru No Go
2- Naruto
3- Kenshin
4- Samurai Deeper Kyo
5- HunterXHunter

----------


## golliat

1) db,dbz,dbgt
2) one piece
3) naruto
4) bleach
5) kekkaishi

----------


## obito

sans rel ordre de prfrence je dirais:

NarutoGin TamaDeath NoteSatan 666Full Metal Alchemist

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ai pas vraiment de prfrence parmis la centaine que j'ai lu, mais puisqu'il faut en choisir 5 :

fairy tail
mar heaven (la 1re srie)
GTO
gantz
Tsubasa resrvoir chronicle

et bien d'autres qui sont sur stoptazmo pour la plupart

----------


## lou87

Ahahaha !!!!! Un autre qui aime aussi fairy tail !  :;): 

Et bien bonne nouvelle pour nous, la srie sort en France fin de l'anne, vers octobre !!!!  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

je lisais les scan assez rgulirement, mais la j'ai entre la recherche de mon appartement et d'un taf (j'ai trouv les 2), j'ai accumul presque 4 mois de retard !!

----------


## lozeu

Sans aucun doute:
1/ GTO:c'est vraiment de la bombe l'anime ou le manga papier Onizuka a la classe c'est tout!
2/Bleach:C'est bien fait quoi..
3/Naruto:C'est bien fait quoi..
4/Death note: Un bijou,une histoire bien men (sauf la fin bacle) le studio qui a ralis l'anim a fait du bon boulo avec une animation extra
5/Fullmetal: Anim et film excellents.Snif j'ai pas de site ou mater en avance les scan..

----------


## SirDarken

1)Lodoss to senki
2)Fly (Dragon quest)
3)Angel sanctuary
4)Love Hina
5)Naruto

Bon c'est que le choix sur 5 mais la liste est beaucoup plus longues  la base.

----------


## vinc-mai

Je lis trs peu de mangas, du coup je n'en cite qu'un:
*Lone wolf & cub* (dsol je ne me souviens pas du titre japonais).

----------


## Jasmine80

Moi j'ai beaucoup aim (ce sont des dessins anims car je ne lis pas de mangas mais bon les histoires sont les mmes).

1) Naruto : cela est plein d'humour et dtend aprs une journe de boulot.
2) Stay Fate Night : les musiques et les dessins sont splendides
3) Full Mtal Panic : j'aime bien ce genre d'histoire
4) Hikaru on Go : cela change de style
5) Louise zro : trs comique avec une apprentie sorcire vraiment pas doue
6) Louis : un chevalier compltement nul, trs comique galement.

... cela dpasse le nombre de doigts de ma main gauche mais tant pis.



Par contre Gosth in the shell et Love Hina je n'ai pas du tout aim.

----------


## Scorpi0

1- Hunter X Hunter (Avatar oblige ^^)
1- Gunnm (+ Last Order)
1- Dragon Ball (en manga bien sr, pas les animes ignoblement lentes)
4- Naruto
5- Ken - Fist of the Blue Sky (Pas lu encore les premires version, mais beaucoup aim celle la)

Finalement,  part les mangas ou y'a des bastons, j'aime pas grand chose  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arschney

1 - Full Metal Alchemist
2 - X de Clamp (j'atteins dsesprement la suite...  ::aie:: )
3 - Fly
4 - Naruto
5 - Dragon Ball

Bientt le dernier coffret de Dragon Ball va sortir  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LinuxUser

Saint Seiya
DBZ
GTO
Hellsing
Death Note

----------


## bredelet

Eh bien voila de bon titres...

Pour ma part:

- Gunnm
- L'habitant de l'infini
- Yuyu Hakusho
- Ranma 1/2 (oops  ::aie:: ....)
- Salad days

Il y en a d'autres... Peut-etre Vagabond, je ne l'ai pas encore lu. J'aime bien Nausica et Love Hina aussi.

----------


## Bathou

1/Bleach (rien que pour renji lol BANKA!)
2/FMA (mme si je n'ai pas trop aim le film... ca reste quand meme norme)
3/Claymore (c'est noooorrrmmmeee!!)
4/Samourai deeper Kyo
5/Tsubasa rservoir chronicle ( cause de MOKONAAA!! lol)

----------


## LinuxUser

J'ai oubli City Hunter

----------


## titourock

J'ai parcouru les posts et je ne vois City Hunter presque nul part  :8O:  Je trouve a limite scandaleux  ::lol:: 

- City Hunter
- Hajime no ippo
- Full Metal Panic Fumoffu
- Naruto
- DragonBall

----------


## trihanhcie

les mangas que j'aime beaucoup en ce moment :
- Ikigami (ca change ^^ mais il manque une trame principale pour le moment)
- Fairy tail (pour moi le shonen du moment...)
- pluto (j'aime tjs autant l'auteur...)
- Lost Canvas (je sais pas pq je le prfre largement  Saint Seiya G.)
- Mirai ni ki que j'ai vraiment trouv spcial et sympa ^^

c'est pas mon top 5 de tous les temps mais les mangas  lire en ce moment !

----------


## Caly4D

1/ one piece
2/ one piece
3/ one piece
4/ one piece
5/ one piece

j'aurai bien mis hellsing mais je crois pas qu'ils existent en manga (ou dumoins je les ai jamais lu pour ceux qui existent) , pareil pour black lagon, cowboy bebop, evengelion, akira et toute la clique :/

----------


## nasty

Ma liste perso

- Zombie powder
- Dogs
- Dragon Ball Z
- Gundam (toutes les series)
- Air Gear

Oui il existe une version papier d'Hellsing, d'evangelion...

Nasty

----------


## Lady

Alors attention ici je ne parle pes forcement de ceux que je lis actuellement mais de ceux qui m'ont marques :

1 - versailles no bara / lady oscar
2 - Magic Knight rayearth (mon premier clamp, le choc du graphisme !!)
3 - Sailor moon (bah quoi c'est mon premier manga et celui par qui tout a commenc pour moi ^^)
4 - Fushigi yugi
5- hum ca deviens plus dure l ... hum .... Parmi eux parceque en plus du mange je kif la serie live  ::ccool:: 



hum m**** j'ai mis que des Shojo ....  ::oops::  ... bah en mme temps je suis une fille lol

Mais bon je lis pas que ca ... j'ai pas compt recemment mais ma collection dois avoir dpass les 1000 mangas ^^

----------


## trihanhcie

> Oui il existe une version papier d'Hellsing, d'evangelion...


Evangelion, il y a bcp de versions papier... pour celui qui se rapproche le plus de la version anime, je ne suis mm pas sur que ce soit fini... il y a un volume tous les 3 ans...

----------


## trihanhcie

> hum m**** j'ai mis que des Shojo ....  ... bah en mme temps je suis une fille lol
> 
> Mais bon je lis pas que ca ... j'ai pas compt recemment mais ma collection dois avoir dpass les 1000 mangas ^^


Ah ouais ??? 1000 mangas?? pas mal :p

lol pour les shojos... j'avoue en avoir achet qu'un seul (je suis un mec :p) et c'est nana.

----------


## Lung

> Evangelion, il y a bcp de versions papier... pour celui qui se rapproche le plus de la version anime, je ne suis mm pas sur que ce soit fini... il y a un volume tous les 3 ans...


3 ans dans le meilleur des cas.    ::?: 
Mais, la fin est proche.




> 4 - Fushigi yugi


Ca fait longtemps que je me tte pour lire cette srie. Tu pourrais la dcrire brivement, en me donnant ton avis.

----------


## Lady

> Ca fait longtemps que je me tte pour lire cette srie. Tu pourrais la dcrire brivement, en me donnant ton avis.



Alors que dire ... hum

bah dj je peux dire que bien que ce soit un Shojo je sais qu'au Japon mais aussi en France elle plaisait autant aux garons qu'aux filles.

Donc sinon l'histoire de base on va dire c'est 2 filles, qui pendant la priode des examens (pression familiale tous a tous a) vont  la bibliothque et trouve un livre "magique" qui attend qu'une jeune fille le lise pour la projeter dans le "monde du livre". 
Une jeune fille lisant le livre deviens alors la prtresse d'un des 4 dieux et doit partir en qute des 7 toiles (7 personnes) pour pouvoir invoquer son dieu et raliser ses souhaits.
Le hic on va dire c'est que les 2 copines deviennent chacune prtresse mais dans 2 pays qui se font la guerre ... 

Aprs a c'est le rsum rapide mais qui donne pas du tout envie de lire (je suis pas doue ^^)

mais bon y a de l'amour, de la haine, de la manipulation, des combats, de l'humour, des moments o tu verse une larme ect ... 

Y a pas mal de personnages et un grand nombre d'entre eux sont relativement complexes ce qui fait que l'histoire n'est jamais ennuyeuse.


Je pense que tous fans de manga doit au moins tenter la lecture! ... Quitte  trouver quelqu'un pour lui emprunter le premier tome : mouarf:
 Perso j'ai achet le premier tome un peu par hazard et j'ai fait des pieds et des mains pour trouver la suite (A cette poque a se vendait pas  la Fnac ou dans les grandes surfaces les mangas !! Ni sur Internet d'ailleurs) *nostalgie*

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'aurai bien mis hellsing mais je crois pas qu'ils existent en manga (ou dumoins je les ai jamais lu pour ceux qui existent) , pareil pour black lagon, cowboy bebop, evengelion, akira et toute la clique :/


Tous ceux que tu a cit existent en manga (papier), et tu peux tu procurer au moins les akira et evangelion  la fnac. 

Les autres,  ma conaissance, ne sont pas commecialiss en France. 

En cherchant, tu devrais les trouver sur des sites de scantrad, surement en anglais.

----------


## trihanhcie

> Tous ceux que tu a cit existent en manga (papier), et tu peux tu procurer au moins les akira et evangelion  la fnac. 
> 
> Les autres,  ma conaissance, ne sont pas commecialiss en France. 
> 
> En cherchant, tu devrais les trouver sur des sites de scantrad, surement en anglais.


Ils existent sous format papier pour cowboy bebop
http://www.manga-news.com/index.php/...oy-bebop/vol-1

et black lagoon
http://www.manga-news.com/index.php/...ze-Manga/vol-1

----------


## Lung

Merci Lady pour ces infos. Je vais essayer de trouver le premier.   :;): 

Sinon, pour vanglion, il existe un manga qui explore l'histoire sous un angle diffrent (tout les personnages sont en vie :  Yui, le professeur Soryu, le pre de Misato, ...; Et Misato, Kaji, Aoba, Maya, ... sont profs au collge, ...). Je trouve le point de vue de cette srie parallle trs intressant.

----------


## bakaneko

Il existe 3/4 sries Eva diffrentes.
Celle ditait par Glnat est la plus proche de la srie bien connue (10 volumes actuellement et pas encore fini  ::cry:: ) et d'autres qui suivent un droulement alternatif de la srie.

----------


## trihanhcie

Je n'ai lu que la srie de glenat et entendu parler des sries alternatives.
Je ne connais pas du tout la qualit des sries alternatives mais il me semble que l'univers n'a vraiment rien  avoir avec l'original. en gros a part les persos et le nom vangelion, il n'y a rien d'vangelion. Pas pour ca que c'est du mauvais mais bon  :;):

----------


## GoustiFruit

Il y a:
- One Piece
- et le reste...

La vache, va falloir attendre jusqu' fin septembre pour la suite, le matre prend des vacances !  ::cry::

----------


## trihanhcie

> Il y a:
> - One Piece
> - et le reste...
> 
> La vache, va falloir attendre jusqu' fin septembre pour la suite, le matre prend des vacances !


Mmm... Je ne nie pas que c'est un bon shonen (voir le meilleur mm si je prefere fairy tail :p). Je trouve juste qu il a cr un univers trop riche avec trop de personnages.
C'est un peu le mm reproche que je fais a naruto par exemple ou des personnages apparaissent pour qq chapitres puis on en entend plus parler.
One piece c'est pareil a part que dans les 20 derniers chapitre (en scan), ils en ont introduit bcp trop en 1 fois ce qui fait qu'on s y perd :p

----------


## Lung

> C'est un peu le mm reproche que je fais a naruto par exemple ou des personnages apparaissent pour qq chapitres puis on en entend plus parler.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je trouve qu'au contraire, ils apparaissent au fur et  mesure (on est pas noy sous une avalanche de nouveaux personnages).
Et la plupart restent (sauf ceux qui sont morts). Mais, c'est sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas tous tre prsents dans chaque chapitre.

----------


## trihanhcie

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je trouve qu'au contraire, ils apparaissent au fur et  mesure (on est pas noy sous une avalanche de nouveaux personnages).
> Et la plupart restent (sauf ceux qui sont morts). Mais, c'est sr qu'ils ne peuvent pas tous tre prsents dans chaque chapitre.


Je ne sais pas ou t'en es exactement dans le manga...

Spoil du volume 50 (+ scan)

Ils introduisent tous les hokages en une fois et chacun avec sa garde prive. c'est un peu violent qd mm...


Pour one piece (en scan je crois, je suis pas sur qu'on en soit deja la pour les mangas)

Plusieurs quipes de pirates en une fois qui combattent les uns contre les autres... on s'y perd pas mal dans les 20 derniers chapitre je trouve

----------


## tigunn

Salut la geekompagnie !   ::ccool:: 
Je vois que certains ont un peu mlang anims et mangas; ce qui me pose un petit problme; exemple: je suis fan de Hellsing (papier) - histoire termine en passant - alors que l'histoire de l'anim est ... sans intrt bien qu'il dbute trs bien et que la musique et l'animation soit soign.
Bref, ma liste de manga: 
- Gunnm + Last order (sublime  ::ccool::  ) 
- Hellsing
- Black lagoon (pour la dexterit de two hands)
- Gunslinger girl
- y's || futari ecchi (selon l'humeur; romantique ou erotique)

Pour les anims, c'est plus difficile; alors sans classement, je vais citer ceux que j'ai t tonn de ne pas voir apparaitre (plus) souvent:
- Kurozuka ( n'apparait pas une fois: c'est incroyable   :8O:  )
- Ghost in the shell  (quand mme !!)
- Cowboy Beebop (je ne l'ai vu qu'une dizaine de fois...)
- Girls Bravo (  ::oops::  quoi? dans le genre, c'est incontournable)
- Bakuretsu tenshi ( combien de fois mes rves ne m'ont-ils ports vers ces splendides paires de ...  ::oops::  .... ; avant que ma tte ne heurte violemment mon clavier.)
 Bien sr, ce ne sont pas mes prfrs (sauf les 3 premiers) mais il fallait les citer.
J'espre que certains seront inspirs,et n'oubliez pas le ecchi est bon pour la sant!  ::mouarf::

----------


## trihanhcie

> Salut la geekompagnie !  
> Je vois que certains ont un peu mlang anims et mangas; ce qui me pose un petit problme; exemple: je suis fan de Hellsing (papier) - histoire termine en passant - alors que l'histoire de l'anim est ... sans intrt bien qu'il dbute trs bien et que la musique et l'animation soit soign.
> Bref, ma liste de manga: 
> - Gunnm + Last order (sublime  ) 
> - Hellsing
> - Black lagoon (pour la dexterit de two hands)
> - Gunslinger girl
> - y's || futari ecchi (selon l'humeur; romantique ou erotique)
> 
> ...


si on commence  confondre manga et anime ca va pas le faire en effet  ::aie:: 
Bizarrement je n'ai jamais t un fan de gunm... j'accroche pas trop  l'ambiance  ::oops:: 

Pour les animes, je connaissais que de nom Kurozuka ...
Perso
- Cowboy Bebop incontournable (Yokkooo kannooooo en musique!!)
- Love Hina pour la comdie (ca devait tre un de mes premiers animes)
- Trigun (vraiment sympa en anime)
- Code Geass (mm si j'ai bcp moins accroch au cot mystique  la fin)
- Abanobashi (Certains pisodes sont justes mythiques)
- Rahxephon (vraiment sympa comme anime / meccha )

----------


## behe

Salut,
Commme je vois apparaitre le nom Hellsing, j'en profite pour poser une pttite question :
   L'anime Hellsing Ultimate, est ce qu'elle suit l'histoire de la version papier?

----------


## tigunn

@behe >> j'ai vu que le(s 2) premier(s) et apparemment oui.
@trihanhcie >> Ab*e*nobashi, oh oui  :8O:  ; comment j'ai put oublier ?! mythique !!

----------


## trihanhcie

> @behe >> j'ai vu que le(s 2) premier(s) et apparemment oui.
> @trihanhcie >> Ab*e*nobashi, oh oui  ; comment j'ai put oublier ?! mythique !!


En effet dsol pour l'erreur :p
Dans le style dlire tu as aussi :
- jungle wa itsumo hale noshi guu (qq chose comme ca)
- FLCL

----------


## yan

> L'anime Hellsing Ultimate, est ce qu'elle suit l'histoire de la version papier?


A ce que l'on m'as dit oui. Et c'est beaucoup plus bourin que le premier anim  ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

1 - Ken le survivant, en bouquin videmment  ::ccool::  (Raoh  ::heart::  )
2 - Les Get Backers (akabane  ::heart:: )
3 - Dragon Ball (vegeta  ::heart:: )
4 - Baccano!
5 - Death Note 
5bis - New York New York (Mel  ::heart:: )

----------


## trihanhcie

> 1 - Ken le survivant, en bouquin videmment  (Raoh  )
> 2 - Les Get Backers (akabane )
> 3 - Dragon Ball (vegeta )
> 4 - Baccano!
> 5 - Death Note 
> 5bis - New York New York (Mel )


baccano et new new york? un petit descriptif stp?  ::): 

Get backers oui c'est sympa mais bon ca tournait en rond je trouve ...ca a le syndrome "kyo" : "mais il devient de plus en plus fort, c'est bien le fils de la sorcire". apres les persos sont styls, j'ai bien aim  ::):

----------


## GanYoshi

> baccano et new new york? un petit descriptif stp?


Baccano! c'est un anime de 13 pisode. C'est l'histoire d'immortels dont l'histoire au final se croise. (je raconte vraiment mal, donc voil un descriptif : 



> New York 1930, Barnes dcouvre la formule de llixir mais est excut par Szilard Quates. Cependant, deux bouteilles contenant le prcieux liquide ont t drobes. De nombreuses personnes vont tre lies  cette affaire : Firo et Maiza, membres dune famille mafieuse ; Isaac et Miria, un couple de voleurs ; les frres Gandor et Dallas Genoard.


Vous pouvez voir les notes et critiques ici, c'est unanime :
http://www.anime-kun.net/animes/fiche-baccano-2126.html

Ce qui est bien avec cet anime, c'est que c'est prenant du premier pisode au dernier. Mme si on comprend videmment pas tout ds le dbut.

New York New York c'est un shōnen-ai, donc destin aux fille et essentiellement de la romance (voir mielleux).




> Get backers oui c'est sympa mais bon ca tournait en rond je trouve ...ca a le syndrome "kyo" : "mais il devient de plus en plus fort, c'est bien le fils de la sorcire". apres les persos sont styls, j'ai bien aim


Voil, un pige dans lequel baccano! ne tombe pas, il n'y a que 13 pisodes, mais au moins tout est cohrent et a sent pas le brodage.  ::ccool:: 
Mais ouai moi tu me met des perso charismatiques genre akabane ou kazuki a me suffit.  ::aie::

----------


## trihanhcie

C'est bizarre que je sois pass  cote de baccano!  ::oops::  Je m'en vais rparer cette erreur ds ce soir !

C'est bien ce que je me disais pour NY,NY ! Bon bah non pas pour moi ^^

Je suis surpris de pas voir apparatre plus souvent 20th century boy  ::):  Mme si la fin laisse  dsirer, le manga est vraiment excellent !

Sinon dans les mangas que j'aime beaucoup...  quasiment tous les adachi (pour leur humour notamment)
- touch
- H2
- Cross game
- katsu

Un style simple, lger au niveau de l'humour, des histoires assez intressantes (mm si c'est svt trs ado / a l'eau de rose :p) et bien menes.

----------


## joKED

S'il faut en retenir 5, pour moi, il s'agirait (sans ordre de prfrence, je les aime tous) :

- *Gantz*. C'est beau, c'est noir, c'est mchant, c'est hroque, c'est veule, c'est hypocrite... C'est humain.

-* Hokuto No Ken* (Ken le survivant). Car c'est culte, tout simplement. Et si t'aimes pas, t'es dj mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore.  ::aie:: 

- *Basilisk : Koga Ninpo Cho* . Car c'est sublime, tant dans le dessin que dans l'histoire, dans la psychologie des persos, du ninja bien plus noir et mature que Naruto, avec de gros pouvoir spciaux, et des combats dantesques. Un grand plaisir  lire et  relire.

- *Hajime No Ippo* . Je crois que c'est le manga qui m'a fait le plus hurler de rire. Malgr un sujet qui peu sembler inintressant pour beaucoup (la boxe), l'auteur arrive  placer des combats normes, et de l'humour potache parfois de mauvais got mme, mais j'en redemande tellement c'est bien amen.

-* History Strongest Disciple Kenichi* : Un jeune garon qui se fait pourrir dans son lyce, et qui devient le disciple numro 1 d'un dojo peupl de fous furieux experts en arts martiaux. Les dessins sont agrables, l'histoire est amusante, et a se lit trs facilement.

Aprs, y'en a beaucoup d'autres que j'ai aim (Elfen Lied, Samourai 7, Naruto, Bleach, Tenjo Tenge...), mais cette liste l reste ma rfrence quand j'ai envie de lire des mangas...

----------


## trihanhcie

Personne n'a cit Hikaru No Go? (auteur de Death Note)
Il a (re)lanc  lui tout seul (comme Captain Tsubasa  son poque) la mode du Go...
Et il faut avouer qu'il est sympa mme si la dernire partie est assez obscure...

Kenichi  et Hajime No Ippo (que j'ai dcouvert d'abord en anime) sont sympa en effet ! Ippo est un peu "gras" dans son humour je trouve mais les combats sont bien rendus et assez raliste en mon sens (je ne connais pas du tout la boxe pour dire si c'est possible  ::): )

----------


## Lung

> Personne n'a cit Hikaru No Go? (*auteur de Death Note*)


C'est le mme dessinateur seulement.

----------


## trihanhcie

En effet dessinateur !!
D'ailleurs je suis en train de suivre *Bakuman*  et je trouve que ca se lit trs bien aussi. Ca reflte bien le monde du mangaka (du moins de ce que j'entends ...)

----------


## zave

Mon prfr: One Piece

Ensuite par d'ordre de prfrence:

Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas et Saint Seiya (prfrence pour Lost Canvas qui est vraiment trs bien

Fullmetal Alchemist et la version Brotherhood en anim 

Hunter X Hunter dommage que les volumes ne sortent que trs rarement

Fairy Tail, plus on avance plus je le trouve sympa

Naruto

Dragonball et DragonBall Z

Ken le survivant

Goldorack

Albator

Capitaine flamme

Bleach (je prfre le dbut de ce manga, l'arc des buntos dans la version anim a failli me dgouter de bleach

----------


## mortapa

one piece
akira
Berserk
Hellsing
Elfen lied

----------


## beuzy

Bonjour  tous, j'en profite vu que tous les fans de manga se trouvent ici.
J'ai un ami dssinateur de manga qui publie son 1er manga (hier la sortie officielle) un manga particulier car sur iPhone : son nom << Pacificator >>.

Voil voil merci de votre attention ^^

----------


## trihanhcie

> Mon prfr: One Piece
> 
> Ensuite par d'ordre de prfrence:
> 
> Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas et Saint Seiya (prfrence pour Lost Canvas qui est vraiment trs bien
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist et la version Brotherhood en anim 
> 
> Hunter X Hunter dommage que les volumes ne sortent que trs rarement
> ...


Ouh la ^^ un gros fan de shonen  ::): 

Lost Canvas est vraiment pas mal. par contre j'ai commenc  lire next dimension et j'apprcie moins pour le moment.

HxH c'est vrai que c'est dommage mais je trouve que les derniers chapitres (en scan) sont trop "bourrins".

Naruto, je trouve que ca repart dans le bons sens. Il y a une priode ou j'ai trouv ca pas gnial (notamment avec sai)

Bleach version manga c'est vraiment de pire en pire ^^ dj que j'tais pas un gros fan au debut,...

Fairy tail je trouve ca excellent pour le moment, rien  dire !


Personnellement, j'ai commenc  lire les "tripeace" et je trouve ca bof pour le moment.

sinon j'ai commenc la nouvelle dition de family compo et je trouve ca tjs aussi sympa! Le sujet est tabou (travesti etc etc) mais c'est trait avec humour et rien  dire au niveau des dessins !

----------


## Trademark

Mais c'est quand mme dingue que personne ait sorti : "Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu ", il est trop bien :-)

Donc ma liste sans ordre particulier : 

- Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu 
- Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
- Black lagoon
- XXX Holic
- Ghost in the shell (<3)

----------


## trihanhcie

> Mais c'est quand mme dingue que personne ait sorti : "Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu ", il est trop bien :-)
> 
> Donc ma liste sans ordre particulier : 
> 
> - Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu 
> - Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
> - Black lagoon
> - XXX Holic
> - Ghost in the shell (<3)



Suzumiya, je ne l'ai pas encore vu mais ca ne saurait tarder ^^. En anime ou en manga?
FMA Brotherhood, tres sympa (ca suit le manga)
XXX Holic je suis curieux aussi :p faut que je lise le manga !

Sinon rcemment, j'ai dcouvert Liar Game (en manga et drama): plutot sympa mais ca tourne un peu en rond. C'est encore pire pour le drama ^^

----------


## Trademark

Suzumiya je l'ai vu en anime, et il faut pas faire confiance au premier pisode (je n'en dit pas plus pour ne pas spoiler). J'ai bien aim les 	Endless eight qui sont 8 pisodes conscutifs mais bon c'est quand mme spcial.

Je suis en train de lire les xxx holic et vraiment j'adore, en plus j'avais dj regard les tsubasa chronicles et on apprcie les rfrences croises entre les tomes de CLAMP.

----------


## trihanhcie

J'ai en effet lu que c etait tres special suzumiya, l'ordre des pisodes est tres special  ::D:

----------


## sibelmoch

Ce n'est pas trs original comme classement mais je mettrais a comme a:
1)- One piece
2)- Death Note
3)- Nagasarete Airantou
4)- Bleach
5)- Full Metal Alchemist

----------


## Nitromard

Bonjour  tous,

Alors pour moi ce sera :

1) One piece (the best of all)
2) Bleach (un peu moins en ce moment)
3) Full Metal Alchemist
4) Rave (et plus particulirement tous ceux de Hiro Mashima)
5) D. Gray Man

Et y'en a plein d'autres que j'affectionne ^^!

----------


## shadowmoon

> on apprcie les rfrences croises entre les tomes de CLAMP.


En parlant de a, tu as remarqu les rfrences  Sakura Card Captor dans Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles ?

----------


## Bubu017

Si on parle des mangas papiers :
1 : Black Cat
2 : School Rumble
3 : Excel saga (mme si on n'a que 8 tomes en France)
4 : Eyeshield 21
5 : Warcraft

Sinon pour les animes :
1 : Code Geass 
2 : Ghost in the shell
3 : Full Metal Alchemist
4 : Slayers
5 : School Rumble

----------


## ManusDei

> En parlant de a, tu as remarqu les rfrences  Sakura Card Captor dans Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles ?


Il y a des rfrences  absolument tous les autres mangas de Clamp dans TRC.

----------


## RomainVALERI

Pas mal de bonnes rfrences dj ^^

Par contre : dans les mangas anims personne n'a cit "Roujin Z" ?  :8O:

----------


## tupac25

Voici ma liste de mes mangas prfr:
Dragon Ball Z
One Piece
Bleach
Berserk (que je suis actuellement entrain de lire)
Yu Yu Hakusho

----------


## Black Lagoon

1) One piece (Best of All)
2) Death Note,Vagabond/Slam Dunk,Berserk,Dragon Ball

----------


## darkcrift

> 1) One piece (Best of All)
> 2) Death Note,Vagabond/Slam Dunk,Berserk,Dragon Ball


tu n'en aurais pas oubli un par hasard??  ::calim2:: 

Ou ton pseudo compte dans la liste ??? a en ferai 6 donc je suppose que non... ::aie::

----------


## Black Lagoon

Bonne Remarque, J'ai dj cit 6  ::aie::  ... Je pense que le fait de lister seulement 5 manga est trs peu, il faut au moins lister 10.
Parmi les 6 que j'ai list, le seul que je peux dire sans aucun doute que c'est le numro X dans ma liste des manga prfr est One piece (1), cependant que pour les autres ca dpend de l'histoire de l'arc en cours (they go up and down the list ).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

1) Planetes
2) Vinland Saga (mme auteur que Planetes)
3) Monster
4) Bleach (aprs un dbut moyen, l'auteur a un sens de la dcoupe de ses images assez impressionnant)
5) X de Clamp

----------


## Black Lagoon

> 1) Planetes
> 2) Vinland Saga (mme auteur que Planetes)
> 3) Monster
> 4) *Bleach* (aprs un dbut moyen, l'auteur a un sens de la dcoupe de ses images assez impressionnant)
> 5) X de Clamp


Contrairement  moi, J'ai vraiment aim le dbut. Aprs le "soul society" je ne sais pas qu'est ce que l'auteur veut nous transmettre. OO

----------


## ManusDei

> Contrairement  moi, J'ai vraiment aim le dbut. Aprs le "soul society" je ne sais pas qu'est ce que l'auteur veut nous transmettre. OO


Je parle uniquement du ct graphique, pas de l'histoire. J'aime bien l'histoire (mme si dernirement a devient un peu long), mais au niveau de l'image et des cadrages, l'auteur c'est normment amlior ensuite.

----------


## ryomasama

A mes yeux, les 5 mangas incontournables sont les suivants :

1/ DBZ
2/ One Piece
3/ Saint Seiya 
4/ Naruto
5/ Hunter X Hunter

----------


## trihanhcie

J'ai commenc quelques nouvelles sries :
- Toriko qui est un shonen basique mais assez sympa surtout grce  son bestiaire. ca se prend pas au srieux une seconde ( la diffrence de naruto ou bleach), c'est plus de la veine de one piece je trouve
- Pluto par l'auteur de monster. j'ai vraiment bcp aim 7 premiers volumes... le dernier est tres bof par contre...

----------


## casanabo

A moi  ::mrgreen::   : 
entre parenthse le format dans lequel j'ai vu/lu

1/ Ghost In the Shell (tout)
2/ One Piece (anime)
3/ mushishi (anime)
4/Noein (anime) 
5/Hikaru No Go (anime et manga papier)

----------


## Glutinus

> Pluto par l'auteur de monster. j'ai vraiment bcp aim 7 premiers volumes... le dernier est tres bof par contre...


Faut voir aussi toute l'histoire faite par Tezuka ; si a se trouve le droulement est compltement identique du dbut  la fin...

----------


## trihanhcie

N'ayant pas lu l'histoire de Tezuka, je ne peux pas dire mais je pense que ca n'a aucun rapport  part les personnages... Vu que le personnage principal si on peut dire n'est pas que astro !

----------


## Sekigawa

> N'ayant pas lu l'histoire de Tezuka, je ne peux pas dire mais je pense que ca n'a aucun rapport  part les personnages... Vu que le personnage principal si on peut dire n'est pas que astro !


C'est la mme histoire mais du point de vu d'un autre personnage  ::): 

Perso j'ai ador  ::ccool:: 

Nouveau top pour moi :

1) GTO
2) Rookies
3) 20th century boys
4) Hikaru No Go
5) Major

 ::lol::

----------


## trihanhcie

Beaucoup critiquent "Pluto" comme quoi la fin est nulle.

Perso, quand je compare  la fin de 20th century boy.. .c'est le jour et la nuit ^^
Mais c'est vrai que ce serait bien que Urasawa apprenne  faire des fins  la hauteur de ses histoires  ::mrgreen:: 




> 1) GTO
> 2) Rookies
> 3) 20th century boys
> 4) Hikaru No Go
> 5) Major


Tiens original ^^
Major dans le top 5, je ne l'ai jms lu en manga  ::):  Tu as vu l'anime?

----------


## VivienD

Voici ma liste:
Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z;Les Chevaliers du Zodiaque/Saint Seiya;One Piece;Ghost in the Shell;Full Metal Alchemist.
Avec mention spciale aux deux premiers.
Pour Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z c'est assez normal vu que c'est mon tout premier manga; en revanche, Dragon Ball GT... la dcence m'empche de dire ce que j'en pense.  ::aie:: 
En ce qui concerne Saint Seiya, c'est l'un des rares animes que mon pre, pourtant rfractaire au modernisme et  la mondialisation, regarde volontiers, et ce, dans le silence. a force le respect.  :8O:

----------


## XxArchangexX

Une nouvelle liste :

Numer One : Kenshin le vagabond 

Divers :
- GTO (  lire plutt qu' voir en anim  ::D: )
- Bastard
- Full Metal Alchemist
- Fate Stay Night
- Death Note ( du par la fin )
- Elfen lied ( un peu spcial )

----------


## drzo1001

death note
dragon ball
one piece

----------


## shadowmoon

En ce moment, je suis  fond sur Ubel Blatt, Noblesse, Cage of Eden, Freezing et To Aru Majutsu No Index + les classiques Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail ...

----------


## Arnard

Humm, si je dois faire un classement de mes coups de coeur : 
- One Piece en indfectible
- Liar Game pour le ct fourberie/manipulation/psychologie
- Dossier A qui conjugue brillamment ralit et mythologie pour te sortir une histoire archologique assez dingue
- Eyeshield 21 pour la dose de rire
- GTO / Slam Dunk comme monument

----------


## Nhaps

- Fairy Tail !
- Negima
- Naruto

- GTO
- Death Note

----------


## Nathel07

-One Piece
-Fairy Tail
-Saint Seya
-Naruto
-Dtective Conan

D'ailleurs, le meilleur de tous ceux-l c'est "Dtective Conan". ::):

----------


## clairetj

Pour moi, difficile de faire un classement tellement les mangas que je lis sont diffrents (univers, personnage, etc ...) mais bon je vais faire 2 top5 avec mon top5 du moment et on top5 de tous les mangas que je lis

Top5 du moment:
1-Fairy Tail
2-Btoom
3-Naruto
4-Kuroko's Basket
5-Ubel Blatt

Top5 tout confondu
1-Dragon Ball (mon premier)
2-Eyeshield 21
3-Fairy Tail
4-Berserk (je le classe ici vu comme a rame dans la publication)
5-FullMetal Alchemist

----------


## fredinkan

Peut-tre pas mon top5 de tous les temps, mme si un s'y trouve ^^
On pourrait dire que c'est mon top5 des 4 dernires annes :>

- Gunslinger Girl (longtemps que je n'avais pas t aussi triste au dernier tome d'un manga  ::D: )
- Kimi no knife
- spice and wolf (encore mieux que l'anime, j'attends avec impatience la traduction des bouquins originaux)
- terraformars (si vous aimez le fait que les humains soient faaaaaaaaaaaibles
- ikigami

----------


## LawNasK

Exhumation dans les rgles.
Je ne sais plus quoi regarder  ::aie:: 

Pas forcment ceux que je prfre, mais incontournables :

- Air Gear    _pour l'histoire, les personnages, et la musique si vous regardez l'anime_

- Shingeki no Kiojin    _l'anime est magnifique, la musique est bien, l'histoire pas mal mme s'il y a un peu trop d'introspection  mon got._

- Death Note    _A regarder absolument pour les quelques personnes qui ne l'ont pas encore fait (Et y'a L son pre !)_

- Bakuman    _Trop romanc et un peu limit, on peut quand mme glaner quelques informations sur la cration d'un manga._

- Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei    _L'anime est magnifique, l'histoire dchire, les persos sont gniaux._

----------


## eliniel

Difficile de faire un choix.


Il n'y a pas d'ordre, mais je dirais:

- Code Geass (l'histoire est superbe)
- Fairy tail (pour l'univers mme si cela devient n'importe quoi en ce moment)
- Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
- Gokukoku no Brynhildr 
- Log Horizon

----------


## minimoack

Bonjour  tous !

Je dirais pour ma part : 
1- Full Metal Alchemist
2- Hunter x Hunter
3- Death note
4- GTO 
5- Samurai Deeper Kyo

J'aime galement beaucoup Gangsta, Log Horizon, Fate stay night (de prfrence les unlimited blade works), Biorg trinity et Alice in borderland !  ::mrgreen:: 

En ce moment, en anime : 
Dan machi, plastic memories pas mal fun, Arslan aussi, en anime, mais je trouve a dommage car l'animation n'est pas top, alors que j'aime beaucoup l'histoire et les persos  ::?:

----------


## minimoack

> Difficile de faire un choix.
> 
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'ordre, mais je dirais:
> 
> - Code Geass (l'histoire est superbe)
> - Fairy tail (pour l'univers mme si cela devient n'importe quoi en ce moment)


Code Geass... mais qu'est ce que j'ai pu pleurer devant cet anime srieux XD
Fary tail, j'aime beaucoup, mais je trouve a dommage, les persos n'voluent pas du tout...  ::(:

----------


## eliniel

Oui, c'est pour a que j'ai mis que cela devenait n'importe quoi.
L'auteur commence des changements qui sont "gros", vu la statique des choses (personne ne meurt et les "mchants" se repentent) et annule tout quelques chapitres plus loin...


Quand je parle de "changements" qui sont ammorcs puis annuls. *SPOILER*: L'arc Tartaros en somme.

----------


## minimoack

oui et puis les pseudos "couples" ... -_-

----------


## ManusDei

A chaque fois que je vois passer ce sujet, je me dis que je devrais relire/voir Monster.

----------


## Glutinus

> A chaque fois que je vois passer ce sujet, je me dis que je devrais relire/voir Monster.


Clair.
Je trouve que Naoki Urasawa est un des meilleurs mangakas Seinen... bon sa formule reste souvent la mme, plusieurs petites histoires qui finissent par avoir des influences les uns les autres, des personnages sortis de nulle part qui deviennent des hros d'un jour malgr eux... mais c'est fichtrement bien tiss.

----------


## minimoack

j'aime bien Monster, mais je n'ai pas encore termin l'anime... je trouve qu'il faut tre en bonne condition psychologique pour le regarder XD  chaque fois a me sape le moral ^^
mais de ce que j'ai vu, je trouve a trs bien foutu niveau scnar

----------


## casiii

Slam Dunk
Neon Genesis Evangelion (mme si c'est looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong  ::D:  )
City Hunter
Dragon Ball
Ah My Goddess ! (principalement pour le coup de crayon magnifique ! Parce que l'histoire, c'est un peu du Video Girl Ai revisit  ::D: )

----------


## Ikebukuro

L'habitant de l'infini
Coq de combat
Urusei Yatsura
Touch
Video girl ai

----------

